# Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Hallo in ein paar Tagen bau ich mir meinen ersten Computer zusammen und das soll eine richtige HighEnd Maschine werden. Also eine zum Spielen.
Also die Konfiguration:

       Gigabyte   GA-890GPA-UD3H               AMD Phenom II   1090T       

Arctic Freezer   Xtreme       

Corsair TX650W 

Corsair XMS3   4GB 

Powercolor   HD5870 PCS+ Dirt2 Bundled 

LG   GH22NS40/NS30 SATA II 

Samsung Spinpoint F3 100GB

      Silverstone   Raven RV01

und Monitor:
LG Electronics   W2361V-PF   

  Was könnte man an den Komponenten ändern?
Also ich habe schon vor 2Wochen angefangen mir die Konfiguration zusammenzustellen, aber trozdem gibt es eine Sache die ich dachte geklärt seihe.
Sollte ich einen I7 oder den AMD Phenom 2 1090T nehmen?
Ansonsten gebe ich für mein System 1530€ aus.
Laufen die Komponenten miteinander?
Ich bestelle die Hardware bei VV-Computer.de über Geizhals.at/de.
Kennt ihr den Shop. Hattet ihr efahrungen mit ihm?
Ich habe schon in anderen Foren den Computerkonfiguration zusammengestellt und dort auch nachgefragt.
Also das ist schwer die einen sagen amd x6 ist besser die anderen sagen intel I7.
was den nun?
Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Die Frage ist eigentlich, ob du in ein paar Jahren nachrüsten möchtest oder nicht. Intel lässt die gesamten Sockel jetzt fallen und mit dem AM3 Board von AMD bist du einfach besser dran, wenn du nochmal nachrüsten möchtest.
Außerdem ist AMD auch noch billiger als Intel. Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde ist, warum du ein 890er Board nimmst und einen X6. Wenn du eh nur spielen willst, dann würde auch der X4 955 reichen. Und da du eine 5870 mitbestellst brauchst du eigentlich auch nur ein 870er Board.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nein naja fats nur spielen also andere dinge möchte ich auch tun.
ABer was ist jetzt in der Leistung welcher ist besser?
und welcher zukunftssicherer?


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Netzteil tuns auch 100W weniger.

Beim Prozessor den x6 1090T. Mainboard reicht eigentlich auch ein GA-870A-UD3. Kühler nen Scythe Mugen 2 oder nen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner.
Festplatte sollte bestimmt 1TB heißen.
Ich hab mal ne Konfig angefügt. Monitor fehlt zwar, aber ist ja egal. Sind 2 Festplatten dabei, ne kleine für BS und die große für Spiele und datengrab.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

dass ist so verwirrend ich weiß echt nicht welchen prozessor ich nehmen soll.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Das ist eigentlich völlig wurscht.

Bei AMD bist du mit P/L eigentlich immer besser dran.
Nen i7 für nen Gaming Rechner würde ich eh nicht empfehlen. Wenn dann nen i5 750 auf nem P55 Board. Der ist nicht schlechter bei Spielen wie ein i7 8xx oder 9xx.


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Es wäre natürlich gut, wenn du sagen könntest welche anderen Dinge du auch noch machen möchtest.

Es ist einfach so, dass Intel nicht zukunftssicher ist, weil die immer wieder neue Sockel rausbringen. Wenn du also nochmal in ein bis zwei Jahren, vielleicht auch noch drei nachrüsten möchtest, dann nimm AMD. Nebenbei ist AMD auch billiger. Bei Intel müsstest du auch noch ein neues Board kaufen für einen neuen CPu usw.

Wenn du jetzt nur spielen möchtest, dann wie gesagt einen 4-Kerner und dann später einen Bulldozer. Wenn du noch ein bisschen Bildbearbeitung amchen möchtest, wo du ein bisschen mehr Rechenleistung brauchst, dann nimm ruhig den X6.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ich bin gerade auf eine idee gekommen aber ich weiß nicht ob dass sich lohnt wenn ich mir den core i7 960 kaufe und dann eben mit anderen komponenten spare:
intel core i7 960 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf eine idee gekommen aber ich weiß nicht ob dass sich lohnt wenn ich mir den core i7 960 kaufe und dann eben mit anderen komponenten spare:
> intel core i7 960 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Hast du mal geguckt, was da für müllige Grafikkarten drinne sind?
8400GS?  

Nimm den 6 Kerner, der zieht den i7 sowieso ab.
Und ein anderes Netzteil, das Corsair ist schon mehr als angestaubt.


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also in Spielen zahlt es sich nicht aus, bei der Grafikkarte zu sparen, da eigentlich immer die Graka limitiert. Aber wie schon gesagt: Sag uns einfach was du noch machen möchtest.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

also ich denke ich bleibe beim amd x6.
schaut euch das an:
Ist alles ok bei dem Computer? - Seite 2 - Hardware Allgemein
ich habe noch einen anderen thread offen und die sagen was ganz anderes.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Was nützt dir ne "tolle" CPU wenn der ganze Rest ******* ist. Baust ja in nen Trabi in der Regel auch keinen 5Liter Motor ein.

Und da der 960 auch noch exorbitant teuer ist, würde ich dir eh von abraten. Für den Preis bekommst du ja fast 2 x6 1090T. Totaler Blödsinn den zu kaufen.
Bei deinem Budget entweder 1090T oder wenn du sparen willst den 965/955 von AMD.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

also vielleicht i7 920 statt amd x6 1090t?
Ist alles ok bei dem Computer? - Seite 2 - Hardware Allgemein


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Der 920 ist auf dem Niveau eine 1090T.
Bei Multi CPU Anwendugen ist der X6 schneller, in Games sind sie gleich schnell.
Ohne gute Grafikkarte sind beide Prozessoren sinnlos.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also gut, was könnte man am System noch ändern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Poste noch mal, was du haben willst.
Aber nicht wieder mit dem corsair.


----------



## Erik Pahl (17. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Poste noch mal, was du haben willst.
> Aber nicht wieder mit dem corsair.



schau mal Ist alles ok bei dem Computer? - Seite 2 - Hardware Allgemein
wie soll ich das verstehen?

Derzeitige Konfiguration:

Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H AMD Phenom II 1090T

Arctic Freezer Xtreme

Corsair TX650W

Corsair XMS3 4GB Dominator

Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ Dirt2 Bundled

LG GH22NS40/NS30 SATA II

Samsung Spinpoint F3 100GB

Silverstone Raven RV01

Und Monitor:
LG Electronics W2361V-PF


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Was gibts denn da nicht zu verstehen?
Die Leute scheinen nicht so den Plan zu haben, das ist alles.
SMT bringt in Games nichts, daher ist es überflüssig, genauso wie ein 6 Kerner noch überflüssig ist, abr im Gegensatz zu SMT wird der 6 Kerner bald gefordert werden und dann ist er besser als der i7.
Entscheident ist die Grafikkarte. mit einer GTX 470 in Full HD bei AA/AF ist ein Athlon X4 nur unwesentlich langsamer als ein i7.

Nimm ein 870 Brett.
Besseren Kühler nehmen.
Netzteil tauschen.
Du meinst sicher 1000GB.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Netzteil tuns immer noch 100W weniger. Coolermaster Silent Pro 500 oder nen Sharkoon Rush Power 500 oder nen Antec True Power 500 oder 550 Watt, je nachdem wieviel die haben. Halt 500-550W.
Beim Mainboard tuts auch ein GA-870A-UD3 oder nen ASRock 870 Extreme3 oder nen Asus M4A87TD/USB3.

Hab scheinbar meine Konfig fürn Arsch reingestellt. Wurde ja nicht mal im Ansatz beachtet. Denn die Zusammenstellung ist auch so schon auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Joar... Als CPU-Kühler einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B....


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Bleib bei dem AMD-Sixcore. Ist definitiv zukunftssicherer und günstiger als die Intel-Lösung Diese haben sich die oft nur messbare, aber kaum spürbare Mehrleistung schon immer fürstlich entlohnen lassen


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Bleib bei dem AMD-Sixcore. Ist definitiv zukunftssicherer und günstiger als die Intel-Lösung Diese haben sich die oft nur messbare, aber kaum spürbare Mehrleistung schon immer fürstlich entlohnen lassen



emm. der I7 920 kostet ab 209€ und der X6 270€ bei Geizhals.at/de
Also selbst von der messbaren leistung welcher ist bsser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Du kaufst aber nicht nur den Prozessor, du musst die Plattform dazu rechnen und der 1366 ist nun mal teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Die Benchmarks kannst du alle in der Pfeife rauchen.
Guck nach denen, die dich auch wirklich weiter bringen.
Du lässt ja nicht jeden Tag irgendeinen Benchmark durchlaufen, nur weil du den Balken gut findest.


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Aber wieso bauen die meisten in ihre highend system i7s rein?
also da kommt manchmal werbung in computerzeitschriften, da werden system für 2000€ oder so verkauft und da wird entweder ein i7 920 oder ein i7 980 (der mit 100€ zu teuer ist) genommen.
Also welcher ist besser?
ich meine 300€ ist ein gutes stück geld und da möchte ich schon den besseren nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Aber wieso bauen die meisten in ihre highend system i7s rein?


 
Weil Intel viel Geld für Werbung übrig hat.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> also da kommt manchmal werbung in computerzeitschriften, da werden system für 2000€ oder so verkauft und da wird entweder ein i7 920 oder ein i7 980 (der mit 100€ zu teuer ist) genommen.


 
Ein 980 X ehe nicht, aber auch hier liegts daran, dass Intel mehr Marktmacht hat.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also welcher ist besser?


 
Die i7 und der X6 sind in etwa gleich gut, AMD ist als Plattform aber günstiger und ist ausbaufähiger.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> ich meine 300€ ist ein gutes stück geld und da möchte ich schon den besseren nehmen.


 
Du kaufst aber nicht nur den Prozessor, das muss dir endlich mal bewusst werden.
Und in Games bei hohen Auflösungen spielt der Prozessor eh nicht so eine Rolle, da reicht auch ein Athlon X4.


----------



## Push (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

schreib ich hier auch nochmal das gleiche  
wie gesagt die Unterschiede sind nicht gross , bei Spielen ist der i7 im Standarttakt vorne , bei synthetischen Benchmarks ist der AMD etwas stärker , bei gleichen Takt schlägt der intel den AMD überall und 4Ghz sind auch keine Seltenheit bei den Intels ....
ist ein für und wieder ...
ich glaube ich persönlich würde bei dem Budget zwar eher zum Intel tendieren , aber wenn man sich anschaut das schon wieder 2neue Sockel bei Intel bestätigt wurden und AMD auch die neuen Bulldozer auf AM3 Basis bringen wird , täte ich wohl doch wieder mehr zum AMD tendieren ( logisch AM3 890 chipsatz ) , dazu ne schicke 5870 ( gibts auch schon günstig ) oder wenn einem die lautstärke nicht stört evtl ne GTX470 ...

und wieso 890 chipsatz ? ich mag die kleinen abgespeckteren chipsätze nicht und soo teuer ist ein 890 Board nun auch nicht , wie recht früh geschrieben , für eine Graka reicht ein gutes 550W NT immer aus , für SLI/CF sollten es schon eher 700W+ sein , CPU Kühler gibts auch bessere , aber da willst du ja eh ne Wakü einbauen ...


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

also WaKü wollte ihc nach meinen Computerbau in 5monaten oder so einbauen.
Also in 5Tagen steht der Computerbau an und ich weiß noch immer nicht welchen Prozessor ich nehmen soll.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die i7 und der X6 sind in etwa gleich gut, AMD ist als Plattform aber günstiger und ist ausbaufähiger.



was meintest du mit ausbaufähiger?

Also ich frage mal so in 3 Jahren von der spieleleistung wird welcher besser sein?


----------



## Push (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

da wird sich sicherlich nicht allzuviel ändern als jetzt   
mit ausbaufähiger meint er , dass man auf den Sockel AM3 auch die noch nicht erschienen AMD Bulldozer CPU's draufsetzen kann , das wurde schon bestätigt , wohingegen Intel ständig ihre Sockel austauscht , die neuen SandyBridge CPU's werden weder auf den Sockel 1156 noch auf den Sockel 1366 passen , Intel bringt für die wieder 2 neue Sockel heraus ( Sockel 1155 und Sockel 2011 )


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also ich frage mal so in 3 Jahren von der spieleleistung wird welcher besser sein?


In 3 Jahren ist mit Sicherheit der X6 besser.


Erik Pahl schrieb:


> was meintest du mit ausbaufähiger?


Bessere Aufrüstmöglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also ich frage mal so in 3 Jahren von der spieleleistung wird welcher besser sein?


 
In 3 Jahren haben sich die 6 Kerner von den Quad abgesetzt.


----------



## Push (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

jetzt vergesst aber mal das HT/SMT des i7 nicht , dieses profitiert auch von multicoreoptimierungen ...
ich denke eher das sich auch in 3jahren die CPU's nicht gross unterscheiden , mit leichten Vorteilen auf seiten des AMD 6Kerner , denn echte Kerne sind immer besser als simulierte 
dennoch werden die i7 4kerner und pII x6 sicherlich auch in 3Jahren noch sehr nah beieinander liegen 
dennoch macht Intels Sockelpolitik nicht gerade Freude , denn auch SandyBridge bekommt ja schon wieder 2neue Sockel   und AMD's Bulldozer hingegen kommt ja für AM3   , von daher täte ich auch wohl das AMD System bevorzugen , wenn auch bei gleichen Takt die Intel immernoch leicht vorne sind ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

SMT wird sich in Games nie durchsetzen, und da gucken wir nun mal alle hin.
Dass hier niemand CPUs kauft, weil er SMT Anwendugen benutzen will, sollte klar sein und in 3 Jahren profitieren die Games eher von 2 Kerner mehr als von virtuellen.


----------



## olol (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

hol dir am besten einen 1055T und übertakte den ein bisschen der hat das beste plv


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Push schrieb:


> mit ausbaufähiger meint er , dass man auf den Sockel AM3 auch die noch nicht erschienen AMD Bulldozer CPU's draufsetzen kann , das wurde schon bestätigt



das ist schlicht falsch ... Es wurde lediglich bestätigt das man beim AM3 bleibt, aber es wurde NICHT bestätigt das der BD auf aktuellen Mainboards läuft - und wenn man ein neues Mobo kaufen muss ist es schon egal ob der Sockel der gleiche ist oder nicht



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> SMT wird sich in Games nie durchsetzen,



das stimmt so nicht ganz, ein SMT Kern kann keinen echten Kern ersetzen - bringt aber auch in Games - zB bei einem Dual Core Prozessor - deutliche vorteile - bis zu 30% sind da Messbar - und wenn Games mal mehr als 4 Kerne Nutzen wird das auch für Quadcores mit SMT zutreffen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



XE85 schrieb:


> und wenn Games mal mehr als 4 Kerne Nutzen wird das auch für Quadcores mit SMT zutreffen
> 
> mfg


 
Wo wir wieder bei der Programmierung sind. Wenn die Games gut portiert werden, ist SMT sinnlos, wenns mies ist, bringt das was.
2 echte Kerne mehr bringen immer das, was 2 echte Kerne bringen.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

auch das ist falsch - wenn ein Spiel auf einem Quadcore schneller ist als auf einem Dual Core dann ist es mit einem Dual Core + SMT auch schneller als auf einem Dual Core ohne SMT, natülich nur dann wenn der Spieleprogrammierer sein Spiel ordentlich programmiert hat, aber ausser WOW ist mir kein Fall bekannt wo das nicht so wäre - das es natürlich nicht 2 echt Kerne ersetzen kann hab ich bereits erwähnt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



XE85 schrieb:


> das es natürlich nicht 2 echt Kerne ersetzen kann hab ich bereits erwähnt
> 
> mfg


 
Und genau um das gehts mir.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

und mir gings um die Aussage das sich SMT in Games nicht durchsetzen wird - und das ist nunmal falsch - den auch Games ziehen einen nutzen aus SMT wenn sie entsprechend viele Kerne unterstützt werden - das ist jetzt schon bei Dual Cores mit SMT der fall - Ich erwähnte die bis zu 30% höhere Leistung - und es wird bei Quadcores der Fall sein wenn Spiele mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen

mfg


----------



## NinjaBlue (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ihr checkt schon dass euch der Junge verarscht ?
Er wurde schon von Computerbase,Sysprofile und gestern aus Hardwareluxx gebannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ist es nicht. Du beziehst dich auf 2-3 Games, wo SMT was bringen könnte, aber bei 2000 Spielen bringt das nichts und das ist eben kein Argument zu sagen, dass SMt auf jeden Fall besser ist.
Klar kann man sagen, dass es besser ist als nichts, aber ich kann jetzt kein Spiel ausmachen, wo der 920 einem 750 wegzieht.
Und in 3 Jahren wird das nicht anders sein, aber ein 6 Kerner ist dann schon lange weg.



NinjaBlue schrieb:


> Ihr checkt schon dass euch der Junge verarscht ?
> Er wurde schon von Computerbase,Sysprofile und gestern aus Hardwareluxx gebannt.


 
Das ist eine Grundsatzfrage.
Das wird knallhart und mit allen Bandagen ausgetragen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das ist schlicht falsch ... Es wurde lediglich bestätigt das man beim AM3 bleibt, aber es wurde NICHT bestätigt das der BD auf aktuellen Mainboards läuft - und wenn man ein neues Mobo kaufen muss ist es schon egal ob der Sockel der gleiche ist oder nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich glaube wenn ich trozdem den amd nemme dass ich dann torzdem das Mainboard wechsel.



olol schrieb:


> hol dir am besten einen 1055T und übertakte den ein bisschen der hat das beste plv



Mit übertakten kenne ich mich nicht aus.l



XE85 schrieb:


> auch das ist falsch - wenn ein Spiel auf einem Quadcore schneller ist als auf einem Dual Core dann ist es mit einem Dual Core + SMT auch schneller als auf einem Dual Core ohne SMT, natülich nur dann wenn der Spieleprogrammierer sein Spiel ordentlich programmiert hat, aber ausser WOW ist mir kein Fall bekannt wo das nicht so wäre - das es natürlich nicht 2 echt Kerne ersetzen kann hab ich bereits erwähnt
> 
> mfg



Was ist eigentlich "SMT"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Brauchst du auch nicht, der ist schnell genug.


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

Aber wenn zum Beispiel ein Intel board mehr RAM Steckplätze hat?

EDIT: Also ich benutzte lieber LuKü


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmi5PolAARw
versteht das jemand ^^^? 
Da wird doch gesagt das der 930 besser ist?


----------



## STSLeon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

@ Erik Pahl: Wenn du die Sache hier halbwegs ernst nimmst, dann benutz einfach mal den "ändern" button. Pushen ist nämlich verboten, außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass der Thread hier zu einem Ergebnis führt.


----------



## pagani-s (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Aber wieso bauen die meisten in ihre highend system i7s rein?
> also da kommt manchmal werbung in computerzeitschriften, da werden system für 2000€ oder so verkauft und da wird entweder ein i7 920 oder ein i7 980 (der mit 100€ zu teuer ist) genommen.
> Also welcher ist besser?
> ich meine 300€ ist ein gutes stück geld und da möchte ich schon den besseren nehmen.


 
was i7 angeht is der 980x der stärkste
nur bis programme und spiele auf 6kerne ausgelegt sind kommste mit dem 920 noch lange aus


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Hallo Erik Pahl und willkommen im Forum! Bitte benutze doch den Ändern-Button um Doppelpost zu vermeiden!


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> was i7 angeht is der 980x der stärkste
> nur bis programme und spiele auf 6kerne ausgelegt sind kommste mit dem 920 noch lange aus



Also ich vertshehe das so:
Zur Zeit ist I7 930 minimal besser, aber später wird der YouTube - #62 - Q&A: AMD 1090T Black Edition or Intel i7 930?


----------



## Erik Pahl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ich glaube ich bleibe beim AMD X6 Phenom 2 1090T.
Ich überprüffe nochmal mein X6Konfiguration und dann mach ich eine I7 Konfiguration und schaue welches System mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Letztendlich machst du weder mit dem AMD X6 oder dem i7 920 irgendwas falsch. Beide liefern genug Leistung auch für kommende Grafikkarten.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Da Intel die Sockel 1366 und 1156 sterben lassen wird, was ein Aufrüsten in Zukunft erschweren wird, empfehle ich auch den AM3 mit einen X6-Prozessor....


----------



## Push (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da Intel die Sockel 1366 und 1156 sterben lassen wird, was ein Aufrüsten in Zukunft erschweren wird, empfehle ich auch den AM3 mit einen X6-Prozessor....



sehe ich auch so ...
wobei ein Intel zZ etwas mehr Leistung ( pro Mhz ) bietet ...

@ die Leute die hier ständig von er wird eh bald gebannt etc und spammt überall rum schreiben :
dann schreibt doch nix ! , denn sowas nützt ihm nix ! und sich in mehreren Foren nach Meinungen und Empfehlungen umzusehen halte ich nur für Sinnvoll 
viele Köche verderben den Brei trifft nunmal auf Hardwareberatung nicht wirklich zu , sofern nbissl Kompetenz besteht ...
um so sachlicher in Foren geantwortet wird , desto mehr wird ihm und anderen geholfen , wenn manche Foren damit net klarkommen ist das eher ein Armutszeugniss für diese ...
ist meine Meinung  ...
ob nun i7 oder pII x6 , wirklich was falsch machen tut er damit sowieso nicht , die intel sind bei selben takt zZ einfach etwas stärker , aber die AMD bieten immernoch , sofern man auf den neusten chipsatz ( bestens HighEnd 890 ) setzt , klar die bessere Zukunftstauglichkeit , wobei sowas bei Hardware eh nicht gegeben ist ...


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich machst du weder mit dem AMD X6 oder dem i7 920 irgendwas falsch. Beide liefern genug Leistung auch für kommende Grafikkarten.


und die meisten 1366 Platinen haben mehr RAM STeckplätze.
Kann ich dann mehr Ram Module einbauen.
Auch wenn einer von dennen nur minimal besser ist dann nehme ich den.
Trozdem hat das Hyphertreadhing was drauf.
Viellleicht bringen mir die mehr MHz beim I7 sehr viel.
Also es kommt auch auf die Platine drauf an, vielleicht sind ide I7 Platinen besser.
Also mehr Steckplätze und so.

@Alle anderen 
Klar die sind fats beide gleich und ich werde nicht viel merken, aber man möchte doch eh das bessere für sein Geld.
Und bis jetzt kam mir Intel immer so edel vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> und die meisten 1366 Platinen haben mehr RAM STeckplätze.
> Kann ich dann mehr Ram Module einbauen.


 
Das liegt daran, dass der 1366 Tripple Channel unterstützt, daher musst du 3 Riegel einbauen, um den Vorteil (der aber keiner ist) nutzen zu können.
Es spielt aber keine Rolle, denn mehr als 4GB braucht man nicht.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Sparkle GeForce GTX 480, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (SXX4801536D5-NM) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

macht es mehr sinn meine hd5870 gegen die gtx 480 einzutauschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nö, macht es nicht.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Kann mir jemand einen Systemvorschlag machen insklusive I7 920/930?
Also ich möchte das da die komponenten sind die ich gepostet habe.
Natürlich mit änderungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nimm einfach deinen alte Zusammenstellung und tausche Mainboard, RAM und Prozessor aus, dann hast du es.
Dann weißt du auch, was du mehr abdrücken musst.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

RAM auch?
Also ich denke der x6 ist besser.
Aber ich werde die systeme noch vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ja, RAM auch, weil du ja Tripple Channel brauchst und der kostet nun mal mehr.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

oh, also ich glaube da bin ich mit meinenm AM3 System besser dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wie gesagt, musst du wissen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Die Prozessoren haben doch fast keinen Unterschied in der Leistung. Nur das der AMD 6 Kerne hat und I7 ein bisschen schneller ist und Ht hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Doch, es gibt einen Preisunterschied und der AMD wird in 1-2 Jahren dem Intel wegziehen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt einen Preisunterschied und der AMD wird in 1-2 Jahren dem Intel wegziehen.




Wie meinst du das "wegziehen"?
Also das der INTEL oder der AMD besser sein wird?


----------



## Squatrat (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das "wegziehen"?
> Also das der INTEL oder der AMD besser sein wird?



Nein er meint das es dann mehr Spiele/Programme mit Mehrkernunterstützung geben wird.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

ABer Hyphertreading macht doch aus 4Kernen, 8Kerne?

http://bennie-smith.net/cpm/albums/userpics/fah_cpu.jpg
file:///C:/DOKUME~1/ERIKPA~1/LOKALE~1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

4 Reale Kerne und 4 werden Windows vorgegaukelt....

Leider unterstützen viele Spiele nicht HT....


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> ABer Hyphertreading macht doch aus 4Kernen, 8Kerne?
> 
> http://bennie-smith.net/cpm/albums/userpics/fah_cpu.jpg


 
Nein, es sind 4 physikalische Kerne und 8 Threads, das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, es sind 4 physikalische Kerne und 8 Threads, das ist ein Unterschied.



Also sozusagen 8geteillte Kerne?
Aber ich habe in anderen Threads gehört das HT nicht so der Burner wäre, stimmt das?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Solange die Games HT nicht vollständig unterstützen, sind CPU´s ohne HT in Games schneller....


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also amd x6 phenom 2 1090t ist in spielen die kein HT unterstützen besser als der I7 930?
Und was ist mit spielen die HT unterstützen? gibt es viele, solcher "HT Games"?

http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/726850-amd-phenom-x6-1090t-vs-intel.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also sozusagen 8geteillte Kerne?
> Aber ich habe in anderen Threads gehört das HT nicht so der Burner wäre, stimmt das?


 
Nö, SMT nutzt die brach liegende Zeit, in der die Kerne nichts zu tun haben um daraus kapital zu schlagen.
Einige Anwendugen sind so mies programmiert, dass es sehr viel Pausenzeit gibt, da lohnt sich das. Games sind in der Regel anders gestrickt, da bringt es meist nichts.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also amd x6 phenom 2 1090t ist in spielen die kein HT unterstützen besser als der I7 930?
> Und was ist mit spielen die HT unterstützen? gibt es viele, solcher "HT Games"?


 
Beide sind gleich schnell. der 6 Kerner kann von seinen 2 extra Kernen auch noch nicht profitieren, das ändert sich aber mit der Zeit und daher wird der X6 dann schneller sein als der i7.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, SMT nutzt die brach liegende Zeit, in der die Kerne nichts zu tun haben um daraus kapital zu schlagen.
> Einige Anwendugen sind so mies programmiert, dass es sehr viel Pausenzeit gibt, da lohnt sich das. Games sind in der Regel anders gestrickt, da bringt es meist nichts.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das denke ich auch das der schneller ist.
trozdem sagen mache in anderen foren :
"Wieso sollte der I7 in 3jahren langsamer sein wenn er jetzt schon besser ist"
Wie soll ich das verstehen.
Ist alles ok bei dem Computer? - Seite 4 - Kaufberatung für Komplettsysteme


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Das ist der typische Intel Fanboy. 
Der i7 ist schnell genug, wird aber auch altern, das ist normal und irgendwann sind 6 Kerne besser, da kann er noch so mauern. 
Heutige Quads sind auch schneller als hoch getaktete Dual Cores.

Außerdem gehts immer um Standardtakt, klar kann man den i7 übertakten, aber das ist immer mit Risiko verbunden.
Abgesehen davon kann man den AMD natürlich auch übertakten.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Achso wie funktioniert eigentlich übertakten?
Also ich höre fot davon das man seine Systeme übertakten sollte, aber iwe geht das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wenn du davon keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es besser. 
Oder sehr viel lesen, noch mehr testen und auch mal einen Rückschlag hinnehmen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also übertakten ist gefährlich? da ich meinen computer in ein paar tagen bauen werde. und in 5monaten eine Wasserkühlung einbauen möchte mit der funktion mir das übertakten leichter zu machen.
Also es besteht doch nur eine gefahr beim übertakten wenn das system nicht gut genug gekühlt ist ?
Also ich denke mir Raven Rv01 und komplettWaKü müsste es doch ohne Risiko gehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Eine Wasserkühlung baut man nur deswegen ein, um höher übertakten zu können als unter Luft.
Wenn du also keine Ahnung von Overclocking hast, was zu Geier willst du dann mit einer Wasserkhlung?


----------



## Squatrat (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



> Überleg mal wie viele Jahre du den PC in der Konstellation haben willst...
> Und wenn du jetzt von 20 Jahren ausgehst, da kann dir dann der AM3 Sockel auch nichts mehr retten.


Oh Man 

Sobald ein Programm für 6 Kerne optimiert ist rennt der AMD davon.

Nur gibt es davon noch nicht viele. Jedoch limitiert in Spielen wie gesagt so gut wie immer die Grafikkarte.

Also bietet AMD das bessere Paket.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 4 Reale Kerne und 4 werden Windows vorgegaukelt....
> 
> Leider unterstützen viele Spiele nicht HT....





<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Solange die Games HT nicht vollständig unterstützen, sind CPU´s ohne HT in Games schneller....



woher habt ihr alle dieses Halbwissen?? - Spiele müssen - im gegensatz zu mehr (echten) CPU Kernen - SMT nicht explizit unterstützen - sobald ein Spiel eine Nutzen aus mehreren Kernen zieht, bringt auch SMT einen vorteil, sofern entsprechend viel Threads laufen - bis zu 30% bei aktuellen intel Dual Cores mit SMT

und die 4 zusätzlichen Kerne werden auch nicht vorgegaukelt - Windows 7 kann zwischen echt und SMT Kernen unterscheiden und nutz zu allererst die realen Kerne, sind die ausgelastet kommen die SMT Kerne dran

in einer Print sollte mal ein ausführlicher Artikel über SMT drinnen sein, denn was man hier teilweise liest ist ja haarsträubend

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Du immer mit deinem Dual Core und SMT.
Kauf dir einen AMD Athlon X4, der ist günstiger, hat 4 native Kerne und zieht den Dual Core ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

SMt ist ja ganz nett von der Idee her, aber Intel kassiert dafür einfach zuviel Geld.
Wenn ein Core i5 Dual Core mit SMT teurer ist als ein schnellerer i5 Quad, dann stimmt doch da was nicht, das sollte selbst dem intimsten Intel Fanboy einleuchten.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du immer mit deinem Dual Core und SMT.
> Kauf dir einen AMD Athlon X4, der ist günstiger, hat 4 native Kerne und zieht den Dual Core ab.



um das geht es mir gar nicht, es geht mir darum das einige hier offensichtlich überhaupt nicht verstehen wie SMT überhaupt funktioniert und dann auch noch ihr Halbwissen hinausposaunen - Ich möchte ja gar nicht wissen was los wäre wenn hier einer kommt und behauptet die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne eines Phenom X6 bringen ja gar nix und AMD hat den nur gebracht um abzuzocken, nur weil er sich halt einen Benchmark angeschaut hat wo halt der X6 zufällig nicht schneller ist als ein X4, und daraus dann eine allgemeinaussage macht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja gar nicht wissen was los wäre wenn hier einer kommt und behauptet die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne eines Phenom X6 bringen ja gar nix und AMD hat den nur gebracht um abzuzocken


 
Wieso, ist doch auch so, der X6 bringt derzeit in Games praktisch nichts, also kassiert AMD die Leute mit einer Technik ab, die (noch) keiner braucht.
Man hätte sich den X6 sparen können.
Haben sie aber nicht, warum?
Weil man damit Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch auch so, der X6 bringt derzeit in Games praktisch nichts



Ich habe nichts von Games geschrieben



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man hätte sich den X6 sparen können.
> Haben sie aber nicht, warum?
> Weil man damit Geld verdienen kann.



aha ... aber wenn intel das macht um Geld zu verdienen dann ist das abzocke und es wird gebasht bis zum geht nicht mehr ... hier herscht teilweise eine sehr eigenartige Weltaunschauung

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wieso Gebashe?
Intel lässt sich SMT einfach zu teuer bezahlen.
Wenn zwei echte Kerne mehr 40€ mehr kosten, dann ist das OK, beachte mal, was der 1055T pro Kern kostet, das ist schon sehr gut.
Der 1090T ist zu teuer, das ist Abzocke (mehr oder weniger).


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Gebashe?



naja man braucht ja nur die News Threads über neue intel Produkte lesen, der großteil der Posts fällt und Bashing und Fanboy Geflame, und dann kommt noch dazu das (bewusst oder unbewusst) jede Menge Halbwissen - siehe SMT- verbreitet wird

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

News Threads sind eh immer selten sinnvoll.
Eben auch, weils in der Regel nur Gerüchte sind.
Gerüchten zu Folge sind die Sandy Bridge so und so schnell, aber die "Beweise" dafür sind doch sehr dürftig.
Dann lieber nichts, wie eben beim Bulldozer, da hab ich noch keine Benchmarks gesehen.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Es sind ja nicht nur News Threads - schon hier im allerersten Post wird dem Neuankommling gleich mal Halbwissen unterbreitet:



Heucke schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich, ob du in ein paar Jahren nachrüsten möchtest oder nicht. Intel lässt die gesamten Sockel jetzt fallen und mit dem AM3 Board von AMD bist du einfach besser dran, wenn du nochmal nachrüsten möchtest.



Es steht noch gar nicht fest ob der BD in aktuellen Boards läuft - genausowenig sind die aktuellen intel Sockel sofort Müll wenn SB kommt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Laut AMD wird Bulldozer auf AM3 mit 8xx Chipsätzen laufen.
Ob sie auch mit 7xx Chipsätzen laufen, ist sicher nur eine Frage des Bios.
Das Problem ist aber, und das scheinen viele zu vergessen, ist dass die ersten Bulldozer, ebenso wie die ersten Sandy Bridge, als Quad Core kommen werden.
Wann die Octo Cores kommen, weiß noch niemand und ob die aktuellen Sockel wirklich dafür reichen, auch niemand.
Laut Intel wirds Sandy Bridge auch für Sockel 1155 nur bei Quads belassen.
Was AMD macht, weiß praktisch noch niemand, aber ich denke mal, dass sie bis zum DDR4 RAM an AM3 festhalten werden.
Den Sockel muss man ja eigentlich nicht wirklich ändern für neue CPUs.
Ob Intel für Sandy Bridge unbedingt neue Sockel braucht, ist auch so eine Sache.
Die Penryns in 45nm kamen ja auch für Sockel 775.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> lernen
> in kleinen schritten...^^


 
    wie meinst du das?


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Gebashe?
> Intel lässt sich SMT einfach zu teuer bezahlen.
> Wenn zwei echte Kerne mehr 40€ mehr kosten, dann ist das OK, beachte mal, was der 1055T pro Kern kostet, das ist schon sehr gut.
> Der 1090T ist zu teuer, das ist Abzocke (mehr oder weniger).



Also wenn der 1090t Abzocke ist, dann ist es ja besser einen I7 zu kaufen, oder?

@Moderatoren
Sorry für das pushen aber ich weiß nicht wie man zwei zitate anhängt.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?


 
wenn du unbedingt mal tackten möchtest
und dir ja eh schon passende hardware dafür kaufst musst du einfach nur jemanden fragen wie das geht. hier im forum gibts genug leute die das bestimmt schon sehr gut können 
am besten wäre wenns dir jemand persönlich zeigt


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> wenn du unbedingt mal tackten möchtest
> und dir ja eh schon passende hardware dafür kaufst musst du einfach nur jemanden fragen wie das geht. hier im forum gibts genug leute die das bestimmt schon sehr gut können
> am besten wäre wenns dir jemand persönlich zeigt



Kannst du takten?

Back to Topic!

nebenbei, da schreiben auch die leute was zum thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...05883-cpu-intel-oder-amd-i7-930-o-1090gt.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also wenn der 1090t Abzocke ist, dann ist es ja besser einen I7 zu kaufen, oder?


 
Abzocke deswegen, weil der Preis vom 1090T relativ hoch ist im Vergleich zum 1055T.
Dass die Intel alle samt zu teuer sind und man deswegen auch abgezockt wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Erik Pahl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ist ein I7 920 auch Abzocke, wenn man das Mainboard mit einbezieht?

http://www.sysprofile.de/?id=38176&comment=1
die schreiben das der 1090t sich nicht so gut übertakten lässt.
Ich kenne mich zwar mit Übertakten nicht aus aber ich wäre interresiert es zu lernen.
Trozdem frage ich mich wozu man übertaktet, habt ihr euch mal die spieleanforderungen angesehen, wie klein die sind?
Ich glaube da hat der 1090T übertakten nicht nötig.
Lohnt es sich ein Crosshair IV Formular?
Soll ein sehr gutes MoBo sein, aber wenn ich mir den Formular besorgen werde dann muss ich irgedetwas abspecken.
*
*


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

An dieser Stelle müssen wir leider einschreiten, die Situation gerät zusehends aus den Fugen.

@ Erik Pahl
Was du hier veranstaltest, hat mit einer Kaufberatung kaum etwas zu tun. Du fragst dauerhaft nach neuen Sachverhalten, bevor die anderen davor überhaupt ansatzweise beantwortet wurden. Dazu kommt noch, dass du über mehrere Foren hinweg postest und auch Zusammenstellungen per Cross-Postings hier verlinkst. Von den ewigen Links zu anderen Diskussionen in fremden Foren mal ganz zu schweigen. In der Konsequenz ein kaum haltbarer Thread. Wenn du Erfahrungen und die Hilfe unserer User in Anspruch nehmen möchtest, dann versuche nicht permanent sie durch Aussagen aus anderen Foren auf die Probe zu stellen. 

Dir steht es natürlich frei mir Beweggründe zu nennen, die dir deinen Thread wieder öffnen. Allerdings müssen das schon sehr gute Gründe sein, denn aktuell führt dieser Thread zu gar nichts.



Weiterhin...

Die hier stattfindende Diskussion zwischen XE85 und quantenslipstream gehört im übrigen auch nicht in eine Kaufberatung, weshalb sie besser per PN ausgefochten werden sollte - das artet ja schon fast in einen 2-Personen-Chat aus. Wünsche euch beiden dabei natürlich viel Spaß. 


*EDIT:

Das Thema ist kurzfristig wieder offen. Die Moderation behält sich aber vor, diesen Thread ohne weitere Diskussion wieder zu schließen, falls es weiterhin zu keiner zielführenden Kaufberatung kommt. Dies ist mit dem Threadersteller abgesprochen, weitere Chancen wird es nicht geben.*


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich poste noch mal die AMD X6 Konfiguration, was könnte man besser machen? Also mein Preis liegt bei 1500€: 

Corsair TX 650W ATX 2.2

Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB (DDR3-1600)

PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ Dirt 2

LG Electronics GH22NS40

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

SilverStone Raven RV01 (SST-RV01B-W)

LG Electronics Flatron W2361V 23"

Präzisions-Schraubendreher-Set, 11-teilig

InLine Antistatik Handgelenk Manschette

Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - blue


----------



## Wadde (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

500-550 Watt Markennetzteil reicht vollkommen z.B das Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342994.html oder auch http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a427334.html

als RAM reichen auch z.B diese hier G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard z.B: ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach nen x4 955 kaufen, aber wenn du unbedingt nen x6 willst, kannst du das auch machen


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also gut nun habe ich mein I7 System konfiguriert, also welches ist besser die AMD oder die Intel Konfiguration:

Asus P6X58D-E

Intel Core I7 920 boxed

Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

Corsair TX 650W ATX 2.2

Corsair XMS3 Dominator 6GB Kit

PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ Dirt 2

LG Electronics GH22NS40

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower

LG Electronics Flatron W2361V 23"

Präzisions-Schraubendreher-Set, 11-teilig

InLine Antistatik Handgelenk Manschette

Die Intel Konfi ist sogar um 40€ billiger.
Aber ich musste auf mein geliebtes Raven verzichten.


----------



## Wadde (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

In Benchmarks ist dein AMD  System wahrscheinlich besser, aber beim Spielen wirst du davon nichts merken. Ehrlich gesagt sind deine beiden Vorschläge rausgeschmissenes Geld, weil du ohne, dass dein PC langsamer wird, 500€ sparen kannst
Schau dir doch einfach nochmal an, welche Tipps man dir gegeben hat
Es wurde wahrscheinlich schon 10 mal geschrieben, dass du so teure Komponenten gar nicht brauchst


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Naja, ich möchte aber auch mal Benchmarkhunting machen.
Also ist das Intel System besser?


----------



## Wadde (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End

i7 920 und x6 1055T sind etwa gleich stark, aber wenn du wirklich benchen willst, solltest du auch stark übertakten und dir ein High End Mainboard usw kaufen, also ich würd das lassen


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also welche Konfiguration ist den nun besser?
Ich meine 6gb musst du auch mit ein beziehen?


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also welche Konfiguration ist den nun besser?
> Ich meine 6gb musst du auch mit ein beziehen?


mehr leistung pro megaherz hat intel
sogesehn bei gleichem tackt ist der i7 vorn selbst gegen die x6
beim ram sinds nicht nur 2gb mehr sondern die speicherbandbreite ist fast doppelt so hoch wie bei amd habs selber getestet


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also mehr GigaHerz bei Intel?
Und wenn jetzt Spiele rauskommen die 6kerne ausnutzen, wird dann Intel noch immer die Nase vorn haben oder zieht AMD Intel ab mit 6kernen?
oder benutzt Intel dann seinen SMT? (HT)


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich würde bei AMD bleiben... Ich wollte auch als erstes ein I7-System, aber die AMD-Vorteile haben mich einfach überzeugt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also mehr GigaHerz bei Intel?
> Und wenn jetzt Spiele rauskommen die 6kerne ausnutzen, wird dann Intel noch immer die Nase vorn haben oder zieht AMD Intel ab mit 6kernen?
> oder benutzt Intel dann seinen SMT? (HT)


 
Das weißt du doch inzwischen, wie es laufen wird, wurde doch schon oft genug erörtert.


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nein ich weiß es nicht also ich weiß das AMD mit 6kernen besser wird aber wird dann Intel mit SMT besser?
Also welches der beiden Systeme ist besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Im Augenblick sind die Unterschiede sehr gering. In 2 Jahren zieht der AMD weg, weil er eben mehr physikalische Kerne hat.


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Aber SMT bringt doch auch was, oder?
Also wenn ich den AMD nehme sollte ich dann das "ASUS Crosshair IV Formula nehmen" ?
Und mir statt meines RAVEN ein Case von NTZX kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

SMT bringt immer dann mehr, je schlechter eine Software programmiert ist.


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Aber müsste es nicht so sein das der AMD schlechter sein wird weil er einen kleineren Takt hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Öhm, wie meinen?


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also AMD hat ja eine kleinere Taktrate.
Also müsste der I7 auch in 3jahren schneller sein, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wo hat denn der AMD eine kleinere Taktrate?
Meinst du die Leistung pro Takt?
Wieso sollte das sich ändern, der Intel wird ja mit den Jahren nicht plötzlich besser.
Der Abstand ändert sich, wenn mehr Kerne sinnvoll genutz werden können.


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Achso, lohnt sich ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nö, lohnt nicht, weil du ja keine Ahnung von extremen Übertakten hast.


----------



## Wadde (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nimm doch einfach einen x4 955 mit einem Scythe Mugen 2, eine 5850 oder GTX 470 und 4Gb G Skill Eco Ram auf einem Gigabyte GA 870A UD3, dazu ein 550W Markennetzteil 
und wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, hol dir noch ne SSD dazu

damit kannst du fast alles auf maximalen Details spielen und hast ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


Und ein bisschen Übertakten kannst du auch noch ausprobieren  
aber das mit dem Benchen würd ich mir aus dem Kopf schlagen, außer du willst 3000€ ausgeben nur damit du am Ende den höchsten Balken hast


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich habe gehört Intel sind zum gamen besser stimmt das?


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also ich habe gehört Intel sind zum gamen besser stimmt das?


 

wenn du richtig viel cpu leistung brauchst wie bei gta4 dann stimmts und bei manchen anderen vielleicht auch aber das wariiert je nach spiel
um nen quadcore kommt man bei neuanschaffung heute schon kaum noch rum wenn man zocken will aber die meisten frames gibts meist durch ne fette grafikkarte
ich hab nen amd x4 955BE gehabt und nun den i7 ich würd nicht wieder zurücktauschen
aber als 2.pc isn amd super meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Erik Pahl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> wenn du richtig viel cpu leistung brauchst wie bei gta4 dann stimmts und bei manchen anderen vielleicht auch aber das wariiert je nach spiel
> um nen quadcore kommt man bei neuanschaffung heute schon kaum noch rum wenn man zocken will aber die meisten frames gibts meist durch ne fette grafikkarte
> ich hab nen amd x4 955BE gehabt und nun den i7 ich würd nicht wieder zurücktauschen
> aber als 2.pc isn amd super meiner meinung nach^^


Wieso kommt man um einen quad nicht rum?
ich dachte für mehrkern games wäre der AMD 1090T besser?


----------



## pagani-s (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Wieso kommt man um einen quad nicht rum?
> ich dachte für mehrkern games wäre der AMD 1090T besser?


 
ich meinte das man mindestens nen quad braucht weil 4kerne werden ja immer mehr unterstützt und spiele wie gta4 nen deutlichen frameschub bekommen wenn man in ein system das vorher mit nem dualcore lief nix verändert ausser den dualcore gegen nen quadcore zu tauschen
habs selbst erlebt


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Zum Case: Wenn du ein Case willst, das gut ist, kann ich dir das Antec 1200 empfehlen.

Zur CPU: Intel vs. AMD, das ewige Gefecht. Meiner Meinung nach ist der AMD für die Zukunft klar besser gerüstet. Da bei Intel´s Sockelpolitik bald eh keiner mehr durchblickt, würde ich immer noch zum AMD-Pozzi tendieren.... Beiden Prozessoren sind nicht schlecht. Wobei bei P/L-Sicht meine Wahl klar zu AMD laufen würde... 

Zum MB: Das ASUS Crosshair IV Formular ist das Nr.1-Board aller AM3-Platinen. Es richtet sich an Enthusiasten und OC´ler. Wenn du keiner von beiden bist, kannst du ruhig ein anderes Board nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Als Gehäuse würde ich dir auch noch das Xigamtek Midgard oder das Lancool K62 ans Herz legen


----------



## Erik Pahl (21. Juni 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> wenn du richtig viel cpu leistung brauchst wie bei gta4 dann stimmts und bei manchen anderen vielleicht auch aber das wariiert je nach spiel
> um nen quadcore kommt man bei neuanschaffung heute schon kaum noch rum wenn man zocken will aber die meisten frames gibts meist durch ne fette grafikkarte
> ich hab nen amd x4 955BE gehabt und nun den i7 ich würd nicht wieder zurücktauschen
> aber als 2.pc isn amd super meiner meinung nach^^


 
nein das ist mein erster pc und ich wollte mir nden 1090t nur darum kaufen weil er 6kerne hat!



pagani-s schrieb:


> ich meinte das man mindestens nen quad braucht weil 4kerne werden ja immer mehr unterstützt und spiele wie gta4 nen deutlichen frameschub bekommen wenn man in ein system das vorher mit nem dualcore lief nix verändert ausser den dualcore gegen nen quadcore zu tauschen
> habs selbst erlebt


 

Also sagst du das ein der 1090t für 6kern games besser ist, troz der tatsache das ein i7 920 pro takt shneller ist?
aber smt hasst du nicht beachtet, oder?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zum Case: Wenn du ein Case willst, das gut ist, kann ich dir das Antec 1200 empfehlen.
> 
> Zur CPU: Intel vs. AMD, das ewige Gefecht. Meiner Meinung nach ist der AMD für die Zukunft klar besser gerüstet. Da bei Intel´s Sockelpolitik bald eh keiner mehr durchblickt, würde ich immer noch zum AMD-Pozzi tendieren.... Beiden Prozessoren sind nicht schlecht. Wobei bei P/L-Sicht meine Wahl klar zu AMD laufen würde...
> 
> Zum MB: Das ASUS Crosshair IV Formular ist das Nr.1-Board aller AM3-Platinen. Es richtet sich an Enthusiasten und OC´ler. Wenn du keiner von beiden bist, kannst du ruhig ein anderes Board nehmen.


 
Aber wenn ich ein OC´ler werden will?

sorry für die psuherrei habe keine anhung wie man zwei zitate anhägnt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also: Wenn du bei AMD das beste vom besten willst, und OC in Frage kommt, dann nimm das IV Formular und den 1090T BE...

Aber was du damit machen willst, musst du wissen. Hellsehen können wir nicht. 
Für mich siehts aus, als ob du nicht weißt was du genau willst... AMD oder Intel....
Der Kampf wurde hier im Forum schon oft gefochten. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Die wurden in diesem Thread alle aufgezählt. Entscheiden musst du...

Oder um mal Matrix zu zitieren: "Wir können dir nur die Tür zeigen. Durchgehen musst du alleine!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also sagst du das ein der 1090t für 6kern games besser ist, troz der tatsache das ein i7 920 pro takt shneller ist?
> aber smt hasst du nicht beachtet, oder?


 
Wie lange willst du noch darauf rumreiten?


----------



## Erik Pahl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ja mich wundert wenn Intel jetzt schon besser ist, wieso es wenn 6kerner spiele gibt Intel dann schlechter sein wird.
Man muss doch noch beachten das es bei Intel TrippleChannel modus gibt und dass der I7 920 SMT unterstützt das heißt er hat 8kerne. zwar nur 4 echte aber dann müsst intel besser sein, und genau das möchte ich euch hier fragen .
stimmt das?

Hier ist ein Zitat aus PCMAsters Forum http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/showthread.php?p=718775&posted=1#post718775 :


			
				Reggea Gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ein Spiel sechs Threads beanspruchen, profitiert für gewöhnlich  auch der i7 mit HT davon. Das ist also kein reines AMD X6 Argument.
> Allgemein ist die Performance des i7 auch höher als des AMD X6.


----------



## STSLeon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Hat das nicht Quanti schon lang und breit erklärt? Wurdest du nicht außerdem ermahnt wegen deinen Cross over Zitaten? 

1) SMT bremst momentan sogar in den Spielen. Beispiel wäre Anno, wo der Rechner mit ausgeschalteten SMT schneller war als mit angeschalteten. 
2) SMT sind virtuelle Kerne, ein Kern der Kapazitäten frei hat simuliert einen zusätzlichen Kern um einen neuen Thread abzuarbeiten. Die Berechnung beider Threads erfolgt aber immernoch auf dem gleichen (einem) Kern und dementprechend braucht der 2te Thread länger, da er nicht die vollen Ressourcen hat. 
3) Ein 6 Kerner hat volle 6 Kerne, arbeitet also 6 Threads zeitgleich ab und jeder Thread hat die volle Geschwindigkeit eines Kerns zur Verfügung. 
4) Ob 920 oder 1055 hängt massiv vom Einsatz und den Anwendungen ab, wenn die Anwendung auf Intel optimiert worden ist, dann wird der 920 immer schneller sein. Anders herum aber auch
5) Spiele werden auf der Konsole entwickelt, Leadplattform ist die Xbox 360 mit 3 echten Kernen. Von daher ist alles über einem 4 Kerner zum Spielen momentan überdimensioniert. 
6) Tripple Channel bringt im alltäglichen Anwendungsbereich garnichts. Das wurde in den Endbenutzerbereich geschoben da der Sockel 1366 schon immer ein Serversockel war und ist. Nutzen hat es keinen


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich kann daraus schließen das der AMD Phenom 2 1090T besser ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Der ist jetzt nicht besser als ein Athlon X4, aber seine Zeit wird kommen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich könnte jetzt mit meinem AMD System, ALLE Spiele auf Maximallen Einstellungen flüssig spielen?
Das kommende Crysis 2 flüssig auf maximallen Einstellungen spielen?


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nochmal ab einer gewissen Auflösung limitiert die Grafikkarte. (Besonders bei Crysis.)

Das heißt du wirst keinen Unterschied merken.

Der 1090T bietet was Programme mit 6 Kern Unterstützung angeht mehr Rechenleistung.

Nur bin ich mir sicher das du keines dieser Programme verwendest.

Achja wie bereits gesagt die Konsolen 3 Kern Geschichte.

Vielleicht solltest du dir das mit dem extrem Übertaken nochmal überlegen und klein anfangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also ich könnte jetzt mit meinem AMD System, ALLE Spiele auf Maximallen Einstellungen flüssig spielen?


 
Nein, kannst du nicht.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Das kommende Crysis 2 flüssig auf maximallen Einstellungen spielen?


 
Keine Ahnung, niemand weiß, wie die Hardwareanforderungen für Crysis 2 sein werden. Da es aber Plattformübergreifend entwickelt wurde und auch hier der Maßstab die Xbox ist, wird es sicher nicht so extrem sein.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.



wieso kann ich nicht? Welches kann ich den nicht?


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Flüssig ist bei 35 FPS.

Crysis mit 35 FPS schaffen nur die wenigsten Systeme.

Wenn dann Metro mit Dx11 kommt ist es aus.

Aber das liegt an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Crysis, Metro 2033 als Beispiel.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wie gsagt ich kaufe ein 5870.
Ich könnte ja auch eine gtx 480 kaufen aber ihr müsst mir sagen ob das mit der Grafikkarte geht.


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nein es geht auch nicht mit dieser Karte.

Die Spiele fressen einfach zu viel Leistung.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

also nur mit einer 5970?
und für diese spiele ist welche cpu besser? I7 920/930 oder AMD 1090T?


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Sag mal das was du hier treibst kommt ja beinahe Spamm gleich. 

Wie oft wurde dir jetzt schon gesagt das es bei aktuellen Spielen egal ist welchen der beiden du hast?

Und nein auch nicht mit der 5970, zumindest nicht in Metro mit Tessalation.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Spielt keine Rolle ob GTX 480 oder 5870/5970, alle drei Grafikkarten sich zu schwach um Crysis/Metro 2033 in Full HD mit komplett max darstellen zu können.
Kauf dir eine 5850, nimm einen 955 statt dem X6 und das Asrock 870 extreme3. Das ist günstiger und reicht.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> 1) SMT bremst momentan sogar in den Spielen. Beispiel wäre Anno, wo der Rechner mit ausgeschalteten SMT schneller war als mit angeschalteten.


das war zu Vista Zeiten der Fall , seit Win7 ist dem nicht mehr so


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Jep, seit Sieben gibts die Parking Funktion, die eigentlich eine Stromstarmaßnahme ist, aber von den Intel Prozessor ausgenutzt wird, um den viruellen Kern zu beschäftigen.
Bremst zwar nicht mehr so, aber einen Vorteil kann man das auch nicht wirklich nennen.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also jetzt noch mal langsam:
Was bringt ein "Asus Crosshair IV Formula" eigentlich, wenn man nicht übertaktet?
Trägt der Chipsatz zur Geschwindigkeit bei?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Also jetzt noch mal langsam:
> Was bringt ein "Asus Crosshair IV Formula" eigentlich, wenn man nicht übertaktet?


 
Gar nichts.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Trägt der Chipsatz zur Geschwindigkeit bei?


 
Nö, ist egal welcher Chipsatz, sind alle gleich schnell.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

miniminimalst ( die 870/890 sind schon besser als die 770/790 , gerade was die Speicherbanbreite angeht ) , die selbe Leistung bekommst du auch mit einem Board welches nur einen 890 x / xt / gx chipsatz hat  , meinetwegen auch eines mit fx , die Formula sind halt meist noch besser beim extrem OC , was du sicherlich nicht brauchst  ...


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

und wie sieht es mit Ram aus?
Aber eigentlich denke ich das ich später übertakten werde und das das mir was nützt.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Push schrieb:


> miniminimalst ( die 870/890 sind schon besser als die 770/790 , gerade was die Speicherbanbreite angeht ) , die selbe Leistung bekommst du auch mit einem Board welches nur einen 890 x / xt / gx chipsatz hat  , meinetwegen auch eines mit fx , die Formula sind halt meist noch besser beim extrem OC , was du sicherlich nicht brauchst  ...



Aber was hat das mit "Republic of Gamers" auf sich?
Ich meine nicht jeder gewöhlniche Gamer übertacktet.
Weil das bei den meisten CPUs nicht nötig ist, sprich 1090T.

Ohn nein, habe schon wieder gepusht sorry.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

du kannst auch mit den günstigeren 890 x/xt/gx/fx Boards sehr weit übertakten ...
Ram sollte man auch aufgrund der geringen preislichen Unterschiede gleich 1600er nehmen ... die haben einen Vorteil gegenüber 1333er , wenn man per FSB/BclK übertaktet , da dort der Ram mitgetaktet wird und man so einen grösseren Spielraum hat ohne den Ramteiler zwingend anfassen zumüssen ...

Edit :
"Republic of Gamers" ist mehr Marketing


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Das ist ein ich sag jetzt mal "Werbeslogan" von Asus.

Das bedeutet nicht dass jeder Gamer ein Board haben muss wo das draufsteht. Sonst wären MSI, Gigabyte und co. ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

Manche haben Spaß am übertakten. Und machen einen Wettbewerb draus.

Viele übertakten wenn die Leistung nachlässt.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ja ich wollte mir den RAM hier hollen:
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (TW3X4G1600C9D G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Squatrat schrieb:


> Das ist ein ich sag jetzt mal "Werbeslogan" von  Asus.
> 
> Das bedeutet nicht dass jeder Gamer ein Board haben muss wo das  draufsteht. Sonst wären MSI, Gigabyte und co. ziemlich aufgeschmißen.
> 
> Manche haben Spaß am übertakten.



ich finde es nur sinvoller jetzt scho nein übertackter Mainboard zu  hollen, da wenn ich später es mir hollen will ich mit dem altenm  Mainboard nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

nochmal , mit dem Formula kommst du evtl nkleines stück weiter beim OC als mit einem weitaus günstigeren , aber auch mit den günstigeren 890x/xt/gx/fx Boards wirst du sehr weit takten können , im Endeffekt liegt es mehr an der einzelnen CPU wie weit man kommt , jede cpu ist unterschiedlich , der eine kommt mit der "selben" CPU evtl 200Mhz höher als der andere , obwohl beide ansonsten identische Hardware haben ...


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ich wollte mir einfach ein Wasserkühlung einbauen und ich glaube das das mit diesem Board besser geht.


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Ok´ mach ich.
> Aber wäre es nicht besser schon jetzt ein super Board zu kaufen.
> Weil icch sicherlich eins für 100€ tauschen würde wenn ich irgednwan mal meine CPU tauschen würde.



Was? Ich kann dir langsam nichtmehr folgen.

Du kannst mit jedem Board übertakten.

Das Crosshair hat keinen Sinn für dich, weil du nicht da Know-How hast um seine Vorteile zu nutzen.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir einfach ein Wasserkühlung  einbauen und ich glaube das das mit diesem Board besser geht.



Wieso sollte es?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Aber was hat das mit "Republic of Gamers" auf sich?


 
Das ist die Bezeichnung für High End bei Asus.



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht jeder gewöhlniche Gamer übertacktet.
> Weil das bei den meisten CPUs nicht nötig ist, sprich 1090T.


 
Richtig, alle aktuellen CPUs sind Standard schnell genug für alle Games. Praktisch gesehen braucht man nie zu übertakten.
Die Grafikkarte ist immer der entscheidende Punkt beim Spielen, mit der steht und fällt alles, die CPU ist da nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Das Crosshair hat keinen Sinn für dich, weil du nicht da Know-How hast um seine Vorteile zu nutzen.



Aber vielleicht krieg ich ja KnowHow, dann ist es besser das Board gleich schon mal zu haben.

und noch was ich habe gehört es gibt solche TOXIC Grafikkarten die wären da sehr viel besser.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

ganz ehrlich ich sehe bei dir das Board als absolute Geldverschwendung an , selbst wenn du dir das Know How anliest/lernst , wirst du mit einem günstigeren guten Board dennoch sehr weit übertakten können


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Du meinst also du musst gleich zu Beginn so teure Hardware wie nur möglich abfackeln?

Man kann mit fast allen Boards übertakten.

Ein normales reicht für deine Ansprüche was OC angeht.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Naja, außerdem sieht es gut aus. Von der Optik her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht krieg ich ja KnowHow, dann ist es besser das Board gleich schon mal zu haben.
> 
> und noch was ich habe gehört es gibt solche TOXIC Grafikkarten die wären da sehr viel besser.


 
Bis du das Know How hast, gibts schon wieder neue Boards.
Kauf dir ein günstiges 870er Brett, das ist nicht langsamer als das Formula, bietet auch Möglichkeiten zum Übertakten und man kommt als Anfänger besser damit klar.

Die Toxic ist aber zu giftig für dich.


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Das Teil ist in dem PC. Gutes Aussehen ist dir 200% Aufpreis wert?


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Also ich glaube dann holle ich mir 8gb RAM statt 4gb.
Und kaufe mir stattdesen kein ASUS Crosshair IV Formula.
Ist das so besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Was willst du mit 8Gb RAM?


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Kauf dir von dem Geld ein Spiel.

8Gb RAM brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Kauf dir von dem Geld ein Spiel.
> 
> 8Gb RAM brauchst du nicht.



oder nen Joystick , X-Box 360 PC Pad , Soundkarte ( Xonar , Auzentech X-Fi ) , zB Sennheiser Headset ...


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Nein ich brauche 8GB, aber das ist besser als ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula?


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

auf alle fälle sinniger
auch wenn 8gb dir zZ ansich nur bei aufwändigerer Videobearbeitung was nützen


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Wofür brauchst du jetzt 8GB RAM?


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Damit ich später nich diesen Aufrüstwannsinn habe.
Also was ist besser?
die hier: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder die hier: Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD8GX3M4A1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder die: Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (CMD8GX3M4A1333C7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Was Aufrüstwannsinn?

Wenn du aufrüsten musst bringen dir 8GB RAM auch nichts mehr. Das verbaut so gut wie niemand zudem ist RAM zur Zeit irgendwie teuer.


----------



## Push (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

bei selber Mhz ist niedriegere latenz besser , aber mehr Mhz bringt mehr ( sofern man die auch so laufen lässt ) 
oft sind zwei 4gb Kits ( zweimal 2x2gb ) günstiger als ein kit aus 4x2gb oder 2x4gb

aber 4gb reichen ansich dicke aus und wenn die wirklich mal nicht mehr ausreichen , bekommst du die dann sicherlich günstiger als jetzt


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Was Aufrüstwannsinn?
> 
> Wenn du aufrüsten musst bringen dir 8GB RAM auch nichts mehr. Das verbaut so gut wie niemand zudem ist RAM zur Zeit irgendwie teuer.



Ach echt?
Aber welche der oben genannten RAMs ist besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Mit 8GB kommst du nicht weit, an deiner Stelle würde ich guchen, was mit 16GB ist. Alles andere ist nur sinnfrei.


----------



## klefreak (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*



Erik Pahl schrieb:


> Damit ich später nich diesen Aufrüstwannsinn habe.
> Also was ist besser?
> die hier: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT8GX3M4*A*1866C9) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



sind alles drei SPeichersets für Intelsysteme die mit AMD gerade durch die Vollbestückung beim übertakten probleme machen! (hab selber die Erfahrung mit dem Teil aus dem 1. Link gemacht..)
die AMD Corsairs heben anstelle des A ein B im PRoduktcode..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...air-iv-laeuft-nicht-mit-standardspannung.html

mfg


----------



## McZonk (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Da der Thread weiterhin nicht zu einer zielführenden Kaufberatung führt und der TE sich hier sehr stur und beratungsresistent gibt, ist hier mit Verweis auf die Ankündigung in Post #98 zu. Die Chance hattest du Erik, aber draus gemacht hast du nichts.

Vom Erstellen weiterer Threads möchten wir abraten und behalten uns ggf. auch Schritte vor.


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Computer läuft alles? verbesserungsbedürftig?*

Ich möchte abschließend hinzufügen, dass es in diesem Forum kein öffentliches Anprangern von Usern gibt! Sollte es Probleme geben, wendet ihr euch bitte an die Moderation. Die betreffenden Posts wurden soeben entfernt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------

